# fuente conmutada



## ztrea (Sep 11, 2006)

Hola, quisiera saber como armar una fuente conmutada agradeceria la ayuda.


----------



## maunix (Sep 11, 2006)

ztrea dijo:
			
		

> Hola, quisiera saber como armar una fuente conmutada agradeceria la ayuda.



*ztrea *es un tema laaargo de explicar.  Es algo así como hablar sobre "como hacer un software".

Fíjate en www.epanorama.net hay circuitos para todos los gustos...

Saludos
[/img]


----------

